# BDD - post a pic of someone you want to look like



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I've started this thread as a sort-of experiment...I want to see what BDD-sufferers think of each other's ideal looks. I expect this thread will show that everyone's idea of "perfect" looks can differ vastly, and that one person's idea of "perfect" might be hideous to another.

Plus this thread is also just a place for BDD-people (like myself) to dream a little.

So to start off...here is one example of a guy whose physique I wouldn't mind to call my own (the guy on the far left):


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm intrigued. What abut the guy on the left makes it desirable?


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Huh...why would you want to look like a fat old ugly guy o.o
I want to look like...a skeleton cause i wish i was so i wasnt alive anymore


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

@AussiePea and @Jade18...that's just how I want to look like ...to be heavy-built and being large-boned. I expected people would react like this. I'm already proof that "perfect" looks is a very variable concept.

BTW, the photo is not the best example of what I would want to look like, but it is the closest I could find in a short time.


----------



## aidenmoore (Aug 10, 2013)

I kind of find some heavy-built/large-boned/meaty/beer-belly men to be attractive. Lol.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd quite like Kim Kardashian's physique, please.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have bdd I just know I'm not that attractive based on other people's comments/lack of attention in real life. There could be some tweaks made to my body though that would help, though I wouldn't want to look like a completly different person either. I'm sure I'd be more attractive if I was curvier, just slightly taller, slightly less round face shape, and a different nose.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When I was younger, I would fantasize about being other (conventionally attractive) people. I don't think about that too much anymore, but I would love to have a smaller, more feminine nose and a bigger butt/wider hips. Oh and a different eye color. I think I would look good with hazel eyes. Too bad I'm a wuss when it comes to putting in contacts...maybe one day. D:


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There could be some tweaks made to my body though that would help, though I wouldn't want to look like a completly different person either. I'm sure I'd be more attractive if I was curvier, just slightly taller, slightly less round face shape, and a different nose.


Sometimes I would love to simply "switch" bodies with another person, and at other times, I would want to tweak myself.

If I were to tweak myself, I'd probably (among a few other things) give myself a bigger sturdier bone-structure, made my somewhat long limbs and neck shorter and more proportionate, made my ribcage bigger and give myself more muscle mass. (Yes I know I can build my muscles, but I'm talking about muscle to begin with, not gym-developed muscles). I never really thought if I would change my face or not...

I guess we are now playing Create-A-Sim with ourselves!  (if you are familiar with the Sims game series)


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> When I was younger, I would fantasize about being other (conventionally attractive) people. I don't think about that too much anymore, but I would love to have a smaller, more feminine nose and a bigger butt/wider hips. Oh and a different eye color. I think I would look good with hazel eyes. Too bad I'm a wuss when it comes to putting in contacts...maybe one day. D:


Contacts aren't that scary once you got the hang of it. You just need to be super-hygienic. Many years back I needed to wear contacts (for eyesight).

But if you ever have the choice, I would say avoid contacts. The thing is, over the long term they can erode your cornea and cause all sorts of other progressive problems. I have even read that they might start/worsen the progression of underlying keratoconus (google it).

So, just a heads up.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

or


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm quite handsome already. I don't want to look like anybody else. People think I am younger than I am and young women get all shy when I look at them or talk to them. They look at me, smile shyly and then look away when I meet their eyes and smile. Then they look at me again, see that I am still looking at them again and then blush and look delightfully coy. They want me.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Zack said:


> I'm quite handsome already. I don't want to look like anybody else. People think I am younger than I am and young women get all shy when I look at them or talk to them. They look at me, smile shyly and then look away when I meet their eyes and smile. Then they look at me again, see that I am still looking at them again and then blush and look delightfully coy. They want me.


I'm very glad for you that you don't have self-image issues! Never take that for granted and enjoy every moment of it!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Couldn't find pics that looked exactly how i'd want to look like. Anyways i'd want to have flawless clear skin, big butt, long blond hair, C cup tits and be 15 cm taller than i'm now... I'm wearing heels to be taller, trying to gain weight to get that booty and dying blond highlights to my hair every 2 weeks(to avoid that gross yellow tone from suddenly lightening all hair). I probably have to forget about having good skin and boobs unless i go for a surgery.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

If you are indian i can understand why you like the big chief persona.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Secretaz said:


> Couldn't find pics that looked exactly how i'd want to look like. Anyways i'd want to have flawless clear skin, big butt, long blond hair, C cup tits and be 15 cm taller than i'm now... I'm wearing heels to be taller, trying to gain weight to get that booty and dying blond highlights to my hair every 2 weeks(to avoid that gross yellow tone from suddenly lightening all hair). I probably have to forget about having good skin and boobs unless i go for a surgery.


How about exercise? I believe toning ones muscles can do a lot for your overall appearance. As for a big booty, as far as I know squats really helps with that. Google and some self-motivation to exercise are your friends. 

Careful to not wear too high heels due to the many obvious and less than obvious health hazards.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> If you are indian i can understand why you like the big chief persona.


Haha! Big chief persona...good one! Very descriptive!

No, I'm not indian. White South African


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

please...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Boertjie said:


> Haha! Big chief persona...good one! Very descriptive!
> 
> No, I'm not indian. White South African


Do you like biltong?

I love it. I eat it always.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Zack said:


> Do you like biltong?
> 
> I love it. I eat it always.


Who doesn't like it? Yes, me too. Especially if it is still a little moist. To die for!

"I eat it always" ...(noticing the order of the words)...do you speak Afrikaans? Seems so.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Boertjie said:


> Who doesn't like it? Yes, me too. Especially if it is still a little moist. To die for!
> 
> "I eat it always" ...(noticing the order of the words)...do you speak Afrikaans? Seems so.


No, a European (geographically) language from somewhere in the wild east.

But I do like biltong. Food snobs seem to think all meat has to be eaten rare... but we know better. ;-)


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

English isn't my mother tongue; I'm still learning it. :-C


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Zack said:


> No, a European (geographically) language from somewhere in the wild east.
> 
> But I do like biltong. Food snobs seem to think all meat has to be eaten rare... but we know better. ;-)


Now you've got me curious...how and where did you come across biltong in Europe?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.biltongcompany.co.uk/


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Boertjie said:


> Now you've got me curious...how and where did you come across biltong in Europe?


What do you think about the Pistorius case? And the upcoming Dewani one.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

i suck at life said:


>


Is that the chick from Falling Skies and those dance movies?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Someone with a perfect symmetrical face and nice looking body. Built or not doesn't matter


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Lana del Rey is perfection to me...



























































































I love everything about her...

Sorry for the LDR spam.

Lana del Rey my bae.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Boertjie said:


> I've started this thread as a sort-of experiment...I want to see what BDD-sufferers think of each other's ideal looks. I expect this thread will show that everyone's idea of "perfect" looks can differ vastly, and that one person's idea of "perfect" might be hideous to another.
> 
> Plus this thread is also just a place for BDD-people (like myself) to dream a little.
> 
> So to start off...here is one example of a guy whose physique I wouldn't mind to call my own (the guy on the far left):


i'm not sure why you're dreaming, that physique is easily attainable if you're willing to make the mcdonalds runs


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Is that the chick from Falling Skies and those dance movies?


i looked it up, and yea...seychelle gabriel. i just remember seeing her on the last airbender a long time ago, and i was amazed at her beauty lol


----------



## HeyJuliet (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to want a slender face and slender body like a lot of celebrities we see today. I've always been obsessed with how big I thought my cheeks are and how fat I thought they made me look.

Now I just want to be happy. I want to finally know what it's like to feel comfortable in my own body.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Elad said:


> i'm not sure why you're dreaming, that physique is easily attainable if you're willing to make the mcdonalds runs


Wrong...here's what I currently look like...sort of...

(ignore the dashes---they're just there so that SAS doesn't screw up my ascii-art)

-----O
----_|_
---/(--)\
- |-\/\/ |
- * | | -*
--- | |

Here is what I would look like after the mcdonalds nutritional program

-----O
----_|_
--/( - -)\
--| \/\/-|
- *-|-|-*
----|-|

Here is what I want to look like

-- _O_
- /\- -/\
-| (- -) |
-- \/\/
-- ||||

Its my body-proportions that is wrong. Long limbs and neck along with a short torso. Unfortunately that issomething I can't do anything about.

And now you may ROFLMAO


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Zack said:


> What do you think about the Pistorius case? And the upcoming Dewani one.


Pistorius...I didn't really follow the case that closely, because everyone talking about Oscar Pistorius 24/7 actually irritated the hell out of me. But I kind of agree that the state couldn't prove beyond reasonable doubt that he intentionally killed Reeva. That being said, I think he is really reckless and arrogant with firearms. I think when he is sentenced jail time for manslaughter and the firearm-related, a long process of appeals against his sentence will follow.

As for Dewani...I think he is guilty as sin.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

HeyJuliet said:


> Now I just want to be happy. I want to finally know what it's like to feel comfortable in my own body.


Me too. I just want to leave my issues behind and not care that I am not 110% perfect. I just want to be happy with what I have, flaws and all...


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm attractive already but if I could look like this...


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

HeyJuliet said:


> I used to want a slender face and slender body like a lot of celebrities we see today. I've always been obsessed with how big I thought my cheeks are and how fat I thought they made me look.
> 
> Now I just want to be happy. I want to finally know what it's like to feel comfortable in my own body.


Well then tell us your secret.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmm...so far it seems that slightly more girls than guys have self-image issues. And it also seems very few people (if any?) would want to look like I want to look. So even among the odd ones of society, I seem to be an odd one out..


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Boertjie said:


> *As for Dewani...I think he is guilty as sin.*


I agree. But he has already received special treatment because, as I understand it, most South Africans facing murder charges are remanded in prison for YEARS - in terrible conditions - waiting for their trial.

The only thing I don't understand about the Dewani case is how he managed to get a complete stranger (Tongo) to organize the murder within less than half an hour of meeting him (some say much less than half an hour) - especially as most of the time he was with Tongo his wife was there too!

The prosecution is going to have a great deal of trouble explaining this, I predict. :-S

Other than that, *everything* else I have read about the case points very convincingly to Dewani's guilt.

I also think that the Hindocha family has done itself great credit with its behaviour. They are not saying Dewani is guilty, necessarily, they are just asking for him to tell the court exactly what he knows as he is the best witness, at the very least.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

^^ If i would go crazy you still call me superman , If i'm in love , you'de be there , holding my hand , i keep you by my site with my superhuman !


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> When I was younger, I would fantasize about being other (conventionally attractive) people. I don't think about that too much anymore, but I would love to have a smaller, more feminine nose and a bigger butt/wider hips. Oh and a different eye color. I think I would look good with hazel eyes. *Too bad I'm a wuss when it comes to putting in contacts*...maybe one day. D:


LOL, I'm the same. I think I'd look nice with lighter eyes but I can barely put eyedrops in, nevermind contacts. *shudders*


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Funny how there's really no celebrities or any well-known people I'd care to example but there's plenty of people I know in-person I'd kill to look like. *shrugs*

I guess I would prefer to have a stronger jaw, a more symmetrical/smaller nose, and a darker complexion rather than pasty ghost white as I am now but I can only care about the things I can actually change (that don't cost a fortune)


----------



## TTSP (Sep 23, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


ah come on now Dougal don't be an eejit


----------



## Yokoo (Sep 27, 2014)

Like an adult female gymnast. (That would be perfectly possible if I had the courage to find a place to train and the willpower to train many hours a week.) 

Or like Horikita Maki.


----------



## plarp (Sep 29, 2014)

Boertjie said:


> Hmmm...so far it seems that slightly more girls than guys have self-image issues. And it also seems very few people (if any?) would want to look like I want to look. So even among the odd ones of society, I seem to be an odd one out..


You have the most awesome disorder ever bro.

I think i understand the appeal, you want a look of authority and manliness, you want to be big without looking sloppy and obese right?

But what i don't understand is what is preventing you from getting this image. Are u too short? cant get a beer belly?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Adriana lima.. Smaller nose, fuller lips, water fast.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i suck at life said:


>


Yes please!


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Strong jaw, perfect nose, full lips, big eyes. I would give anything.


Anna Nicole Smith RIP she was a beautiful woman


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Anything else would be an improvement.

I wouldn't mind looking like Karen Gillan. She's gorgeous imo:


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

If I looked like Simon Baker, I would be irresistible to the babes.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

JUSTIN BEIBER at a 6 foot height and a little more mass. Everyone including myself hates on him but when it comes down to anything, he gets more girls then me, makes more money, and has more friends so I have nothing on him.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

scintilla said:


> Anything else would be an improvement.
> 
> I wouldn't mind looking like Karen Gillan. She's gorgeous imo:


Oh yeah she's really cute.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

plarp said:


> You have the most awesome disorder ever bro.
> 
> I think i understand the appeal, you want a look of authority and manliness, you want to be big without looking sloppy and obese right?
> 
> But what i don't understand is what is preventing you from getting this image. Are u too short? cant get a beer belly?


Yes, that is exactly the kind of look I want! What prevents me from getting this look is my body-proportions. I have a short torso and long arms, legs and neck. Plus I'm pear-shaped. I'm not skinny BTW...I do carry a little extra, but the problem is my body-proportions.

To explain, I'll copy and paste my ascii-art from a previous post...

Here is a very crude rendition of what I look like...

-----O
----_|_
---/(--)\
- |-\/\/ |
- * | | -*
--- | |

Here is what I would look like if I put on a lot of weight...

-----O
----_|_
--/( - -)\
--| \/\/-|
- *-|-|-*
----|-|

Here is what I want to look like...

-- _O_
- /\- -/\
-| (- -) |
-- \/\/
-- ||||

The guys I want to look like typically has shorter limbs, shorter necks, thicker bones and larger ribcages than I do. Plus they have the natural muscle mass to go with it, so extra fat doesn't make them look flabby.

BTW, why do you think my disorder is awesome?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

One of these two guys...preferably the guy on the right


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry it's too Big!


----------



## nothingwrongwithbeingshy (Oct 5, 2014)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> Sorry it's too Big!


Who is this???


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Jade18 said:


> Huh...why would you want to look like a fat old ugly guy o.o
> I want to look like...a skeleton cause i wish i was so i wasnt alive anymore


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha omg this made my day :haha


NeverAFrown_00 said:


> I'd quite like Kim Kardashian's physique, please.


yeah her physique is nice her personality not so much.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

im not sure if i would like to look like some one else :um
maybe just fix some things about my appearance and have a permanent six pack..i heard the wimmin like that :yes


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> Sorry it's too Big!


oh yes i like this, the size of it makes it even better.


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeaaaah....Tifa...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

There isnt one person that I would want to look like, rather certain parts of certrain people i.e arms, nose, hair etc. But looking like anyone else would be a improvement imo.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

I would do anything to look like Scarlett Johansson *.*


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been watching revenge lately and everytime there's a scene with ashley I marvel at her beauty lol. Plus she dresses really well


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

hnnnggghhhh I would have his babies.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't have BBD, and people I know always ask me why i'm still single. 
But, if I could be/look like someone I like, that would definitely be Aaron Lewis (the lead singer of the band "Staind"). 
Not because I don't like myself. But because I wish I could have a voice like his, and be more direct, open, expressing my inner feelings/emotions to other people and try, maybe, help them get through some rough times in their life.
Sometimes I just feel that what i'm doing in my life, to try helping other people isn't enough. :yes


----------



## Yokoo (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yokoo said:


>


She mesmerizes me!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to be this guy.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> hnnnggghhhh I would have his babies.


It seems that a big part of what gives him his looks is that he is really well groomed, and that the photographers are very good at their jobs. Don't you think under the same circumstances you would look the same? Or is it rather certain physical features that this guy have and you don't? Why can't you look like this guy?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Dur.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hugh jackman, ofc. I'll have his personality too while I'm at it.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I did some searching and came up with someone who looks the way I would look if I was the right sex and a hundred thousand times better looking. This isn't necessarily the kind of person I find most attractive, just the type of beauty I can personally identify with because it matches my general "outline".

Kirsty Hume:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

sprawl said:


> I've been watching revenge lately and everytime there's a scene with ashley I marvel at her beauty lol. Plus she dresses really well


That dressssssss :heart It's probably too expensive for me though lol.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

i suck at life said:


> or


Its Lourdes !


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

nothingwrongwithbeingshy said:


> Who is this???


 Aaliyah she was an R&B singer but she died in 2002.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

or


http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...D9TJXU6vaR6MU1C4I8NIgJug&ust=1412991321776483


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I envy facial prowess. I kinda want follicles on my face Asap. 

I asked my Dad what he would think if I showed up one day with facial hair and he told me YOLO and he would have done it if he was younger (though my Dad has always being good looking, so I doubt our life experiences really correlate).




Note: I don't have BDD but I am far from good looking.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


"too pretty for prison"


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


>


On my phone that looked exactly like you........my first thought was "Praise be to the SAS gods!" Lol, but good pic, her smile nearly killed me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> *On my phone that looked exactly like you*........my first thought was "Praise be to the SAS gods!" Lol, but good pic, her smile nearly killed me.


Lol. My boobs aren't that small! :b

But seriously, she's gorgeoussss.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

I've always wanted to look slightly feminine and slightly androgynous. And Agyness Deyn's eyebrows are so perfect.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

LolaViola said:


> She's pretty


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

monotonous said:


>


If you step on a live electrical wire, you'll look EXACTLY like that! :boogie


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

extremly said:


> I envy facial prowess. I kinda want follicles on my face Asap.


How old are you? I've always been bugged by the fact that my beard was rather sub-standard. But I can say from experience one's beard develops really slowly over time. Only recently have I noticed that my beard has become fuller than it was a year or two ago. I'm 27 now.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Scott Lewis my favorite vocalist i want to get tatted up like him someday


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I would love to be the guy on the left...


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Boertjie said:


> Wrong...here's what I currently look like...sort of...
> 
> (ignore the dashes---they're just there so that SAS doesn't screw up my ascii-art)
> 
> ...


LOL! You can do it!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Then everybody would finally love me.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

So apparently I don't know how to add images on this forum 








I was trying to add an image of Nina Dobrev because she's ****ing gorgeous ♥

Btw, I don't have BDD, I'm just ugly as **** so yeah.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Arthur Dent said:


> Then everybody would finally love me.


This is genius


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Arthur Dent said:


> Then everybody would finally love me.


I love you already!! :clap


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Grace choi? I think is her name. I once saw her on the cooking channel and thought she was so pretty. Kind of like me except an extremely attractive version. She doesn't seem to appear on the channel often, just in short clips.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't have BDD as there is nothing imagined in the way I look.

However forget all these gorgeous celebrities.. Do you know how much I would kill just to look average, normal, plain just run-of-the-mill???


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

Boertjie said:


> I've started this thread as a sort-of experiment...I want to see what BDD-sufferers think of each other's ideal looks. I expect this thread will show that everyone's idea of "perfect" looks can differ vastly, and that one person's idea of "perfect" might be hideous to another.
> 
> Plus this thread is also just a place for BDD-people (like myself) to dream a little.
> 
> So to start off...here is one example of a guy whose physique I wouldn't mind to call my own (the guy on the far left):


I'm aiming to look like the guy on the far right.


----------



## ocs22 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Hiddencomedian (May 27, 2013)

I don't care how I look. Some would say I'm attractive looking but people have used it in a mocking sense and a way to mess with me. I wanna look like nothing.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Bale, American Psycho. 

Just the style. 

If there's one thing I miss from working in offices - it's the shirt and tie. It can boost you & your confidence up a few points just from appearing like you actually do something important.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

genetics are so unfair i swear lol


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

NumeroUno said:


> If there's one thing I miss from working in offices - it's the shirt and tie. It can boost you & your confidence up a few points just from appearing like you actually do something important.


Having to dress up in a shirt and tie everyday would drive me absolutely nuts!! I'm as happy as can be with being able to go to work dressed in denim shorts, boots and a short sleeve button up work shirt.

I actually take pride in the fact that, with my somewhat stereotypical rugged style, the highly specialized stuff that I do often comes as a surprise to people ...that being that I am pretty much a virtuoso at the piano (apologies for the appearance of self-praise) and I'm a sysadmin.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

GrowStrong said:


> I'm aiming to look like the guy on the far right.


Why exactly do you want to look like this guy?


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

Boertjie said:


> Why exactly do you want to look like this guy?


Was just kidding around.


----------



## pantonals (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd love to look like Jhene Aiko. ):


----------



## EmpathicPsychopath (Oct 16, 2014)

Just her face, and yes, the gender is correct. I've been mistaken for a woman one more than four occasions and I like androgyny so why the **** not?


----------



## EmpathicPsychopath (Oct 16, 2014)

Or even Adriana Lima. Heck, we're practically the same ethnic mix and I have her jawline and facial shape, at least in this picture...so why the **** not, Mr. Garrison?


----------



## Rhabdophis (Mar 11, 2014)

I love bodybuilders.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

The guy in the shorts


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

raenic said:


> genetics are so unfair i swear lol


I am speechless, that girl is crazy gorgeous! :blush


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm comfortable in my own skin


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> I'm comfortable in my own skin


I'm very glad for you! Don't take it for granted and enjoy it!


----------



## Ojee (Jul 10, 2010)

*Johnny Depp*


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Ojee said:


>


Given that the bird on his head seems to be contracting a specific group of muscles, I'm kinda wondering what exactly is that black stuff running down the guy's face...


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump?


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

Hattie Watson or Zoe Kravitz


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I've always been obsessed with perfect bone-structure (relationship and size of the jaws in particular) as well as nice eyes.

On that note, I wish I looked like this:


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm just gonna say mine wich would be Rachel McAdams<3 i love her.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

felicshagrace said:


> I'm just gonna say mine wich would be Rachel McAdams<3 i love her.


she's gorgeous. I fell in love with her a bit in 'wedding crashers'


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

saline said:


> she's gorgeous. I fell in love with her a bit in 'wedding crashers'


The Notebook is my favorite have you seen that? She's great in all her movies tho.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

felicshagrace said:


> The Notebook is my favorite have you seen that? She's great in all her movies tho.


Nope. In fact, I think i've only ever seen her in Wedding Crashers now that I think about it. Gorgeous mouth and eyes.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

saline said:


> Nope. In fact, I think i've only ever seen her in Wedding Crashers now that I think about it. Gorgeous mouth and eyes.


I know, so beautiful. But you should watch it sometime!xD


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> I hope I can share a vid, I would want to be such strong and probably less muscle


Holy sh--!! That is amazing!

I don't think one can do such things and NOT have such muscles!


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

http://assets-s3.rollingstone.com/a...net-77153/500x595/24501295-24501297-large.jpg


----------



## twisty (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

saline said:


> I've always been obsessed with perfect bone-structure (relationship and size of the jaws in particular) as well as nice eyes.
> 
> On that note, I wish I looked like this:


If you looked like this, i would stalk you excessively on here.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

twisty said:


>


Who is the last girl?


----------



## twisty (Oct 31, 2014)

@jsmith92 Kristen Hager


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

twisty said:


> @jsmith92 Kristen Hager


she's cute lol


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I would be totally down looking like my brother 

























Instead I have to look like....me. Ahhh ****.


----------



## reem1 (Nov 18, 2014)

VictimEternal said:


> ^^ If i would go crazy you still call me superman , If i'm in love , you'de be there , holding my hand , i keep you by my site with my superhuman !


Love that song! Having a listen right now, been years since i last heard that one


----------



## reem1 (Nov 18, 2014)

I wouldn't want to look like anyone else, but if i would then i wouldn't mind looking like that guy from prison break. I'm not gay but this guy is like a human sculpture.

Otherwise bobby fisher had a cool face to me when he was younger.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, it's been a while and I still hate my body, so why not?










Nicky Whelan.

Wishing on stars isn't working, so I'm going to try witchcraft next. Anybody know where I can get a goat and some chickens?


----------



## hingedthomas (Sep 10, 2013)

im not to focused on how i want to look, im more focused on who id like to **** and how they look


----------



## cloudddae2dae (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

truant said:


> Well, it's been a while and I still hate my body, so why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not usually into blondes but I used to watch Neighbours just to look at her.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

<-----


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Once my hair grows out I will look like this. It will be a few months but it will be worth it.


----------



## Septic Rodent (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't have BDD, but this body:









As for my face, well, it'd need to be beaten with bricks and rebuilt from scratch. But even then I'd still be an ugly ****.

I don't want to look like anyone else, but she is pretty.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Septic Rodent said:


> Don't have BDD, but this body:


Are you serious? Seriously now?

I can understand if you want to be slim and slender, but being so skinny that the bones stick through the skin like in the photo? That's just not right...:no


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

I wont mind looking like zac efron


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

Or logan lerman for a more youthful look


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

i want to look like myself except less grumpy. Just need to find a reason to be happy


----------



## hingedthomas (Sep 10, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. My boobs aren't that small! :b
> 
> But seriously, she's gorgeoussss.


whats her name???


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

reem1 said:


> Otherwise bobby fisher had a cool face to me when he was younger.


Bobby Fischer was pretty cool (RIP). He let his mind attack him....all that paranoia :afr.
It's a shame what happened to him.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

I want to be like MIKE CHANG


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm young still and already prematurely greying at a much faster rate then other guys. :| I blame effexor, genetics and stress. I wish I could rock grey hair as well as George Clooney does. I think he is the epitome of handsomeness.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Being a boy, I don't think looks matter.

Though I would like to look like him:


----------



## hickool (Jun 19, 2009)

so cheerful and vibrant


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

Losti said:


> I'm young still and already prematurely greying at a much faster rate then other guys. :| I blame effexor, genetics and stress. I wish I could rock grey hair as well as George Clooney does. I think he is the epitome of handsomeness.


Gray hair is sexy! Don't despair...


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'd love to look like Marilyn ...but she was really troubled too poor thing :-(


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Gus954 said:


> Anna Nicole Smith RIP she was a beautiful woman


Lol

Love your body and it will show. I work a lot on my looks (probably too much), due to insecurities. I don't want to look like anyone else but me. I have lost weight and done things to better my appearance, diet exercise, I wear clear braces get my hair done, permanent hair removal (Wow, I do sound high maintenance) but overall I am happy with what I received. BTW, Anna Nicole had breast implants but I'm not hating, I believe in self improvement if it makes you happy.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

I wanna look like Arnold Schwarzenegger, in his glory days.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think I will ever like my body but for the longest I've always envied Cam Gigandet...


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Hotness!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

peace_love said:


> Hotness!


Holly Holm is hot and a badass .


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

I wish I had a mature, nicely structured face like this. Instead, I have a baby face :/


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm too old to look like her now, but even when I was her age, I wished I could like this. Beautiful, sexy, adorable, cute, everything I feel I am not.


----------



## genic (Nov 21, 2015)

I wish I could look like Marina (and the Diamonds) someday, she's pretty much perfect in every way


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

i want to look like emilia clarke


----------

